# Has anyone defeated the PC Flank Leaktest?



## truthseeker (Jan 26, 2008)

I failed the PC Flank Leaktest from:

http://www.pcflank.com/

Has anyone found a free firewall that makes this test fail?

Thanks


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

I have Mcafee antivirus and firewall, which is free if you have aol and i think the free account works also. I cant even finish downloading this before it is caught. You can try zone alarm, I just can't use it because it says there is a problem if it is used with Mcafee virus scan. Also there is PC tools. This is all the free ones i know but they both gave me problems on Vista with what ever i had installed.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Comodo Free failed the Leak test, but passed all the others, including the Stealth test which says "_Your computer is invisible to the others on the Internet!_"

I'm not sure how they can say it's invisible when it fails a test though.


----------



## noose123 (Jan 30, 2008)

I think the leak test is rigged.....


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

You can always get a second opinion at shields up.


----------



## truthseeker (Jan 26, 2008)

koala said:


> Comodo Free failed the Leak test, but passed all the others, including the Stealth test which says "_Your computer is invisible to the others on the Internet!_"
> 
> I'm not sure how they can say it's invisible when it fails a test though.


Im using COMODO free version and it passed. It did not fail. So how did yours fail?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I ran the program, entered a text string and got the results below.



> *PC Flank Leaktest Results*
> 
> Welcome to the PCFlank Leaktest results page.
> 
> ...


EDIT: Passed all Shields Up tests with "Very Secure" and "Stealth" results.


----------



## truthseeker (Jan 26, 2008)

koala said:


> I ran the program, entered a text string and got the results below.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Passed all Shields Up tests with "Very Secure" and "Stealth" results.


When I entered text, it reported that the test passed.

You must have told COMDODO its a safe app by mistake.

Remove it from COMODO and then start again, try again.


----------



## Delayed (Apr 9, 2008)

truthseeker said:


> I failed the PC Flank Leaktest from:
> 
> http://www.pcflank.com/
> 
> ...


Comodo Version 3 that is free passed the leak test. I just tested Zone Alarm Pro on my desktop and it failed. Which I may add I was thinking of buying; doubt it now. Comodo on my laptop passed and caught the exploit. It passed the leak test. That is the only one that have tested as of right now.


----------



## jawz (May 21, 2008)

Comodo Passes Leak Test!

Comodo failed the first time I tried PC Flank leak test. But then I realized that Comodo was in "Installation Mode".

Once I turned off "Installation Mode", it passed. How did it pass? It warned me that the the app was trying to access a protected system module.... or something to that effect and I chose to block it.

I also installed Comodo w/ the Defense+ (HIPS) protection. Not sure if this makes any difference, but the "Installation Mode" will definitely make it fail.


----------



## Avie (Apr 15, 2009)

I passed the test with Outpost 2009 Free. (Had made certain tweaks from their forum that is not the default settings. I tworked like champ.) My Firefox browser did not pass.


----------



## Masy57 (Aug 20, 2009)

Avie said:


> I passed the test with Outpost 2009 Free. (Had made certain tweaks from their forum that is not the default settings. I tworked like champ.) My Firefox browser did not pass.


Within Firefox You address/URL: about:config
Accept the message "be carefull etc.."
In the filter box, type “referer” and press return

Change the value: (Right-click->Edit)
network.http.sendRefererHeader: 2 into network.http.sendRefererHeader: 0

Restart Firefox and do the PC Flank browser test. You will pass the referer-test.
If You want to pass the cookies-test also, turn off the cookies in the preferences from Firefox. 

If You experience trouble with Firefox, just reset everything, restart Firefox and it will work just fine again.

If You want to work safe, leave these preferences on. Just remember that You have to manualy add each URL to accept cookies within the preferences from Firefox. (Webmail, Newssites, Internetbanking etc..)

And if You want to work completly safe, let Firefox remove all You're private stuff by closing (including usernames and passwords)...

Success...


----------



## Masy57 (Aug 20, 2009)

I only wanted to help PC/Windows-users with PC Flank/Firefox and the browser-test. I just find out that I'm a member of an American/USA forum.

Whow!!!

You work with mm/dd/yyyy hh:mm:ss AM/PM. I had to search and find out where my answer was gone.
In the Netherlands/Holland we work with dd/mm/yyyy hh:mm:ss and the European summer/winter-time.

So You there in the States. I Hope that my answer about Firefox is a little-bit helpfull for You...

Don't by angry at me if a say that I don't like Microsoft.
I was a registered MS-user for Windows for Workgroups/95/98/Millenium/2000/XP/Vista...
And now I am happy Ubuntu user. It's totally FREE...

Did You know that within the legal laws of Europe, Microsoft is not allowed to put a Windows-version on the market with the Internet-Explorer/MS-mediaplayer integrated...?

If Microsoft does so, it costs "miljarden", in 
USA terms "biljards" on pennalty's by the European law...

So within the USA, MS will launch Windows 7 with IE-explorer/mediaplayer integrated. Within the Europe without the IE-explorer/media-player...

Within Europe, the PC/users can decide wich browser/mediaplayer they want to use. That's realy freedom of use!!!

Did You know these facts? Excuses for my poor English/American...

Greetings,

Masy57


----------

